# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Πρόβλημα με θύρα usb σε radiocd Sony

## nanomi

Καλησπέρα, 

Έχω στο αυτοκίνητο ένα radiocd Sony απο το 2008.
Μέχρι πρόσφατα λειτουρούσε μιά χαρά, ότι usb και να είχα συνδέσει λειτουργούσε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Πρόσφατα σύνδεσα ένα usb το οποίο δεν το διάβαζε ούτε ο υπολογιστής μου και εκτοτε ότι στικάκι και να του βάλω μου βγάζει στην οθόνη usb no support......
Παρόλα αυτά το mp3 μου το διαβάζει κανονικά και παίζει ότι τραγούδι έχει μέσα.
Γνωρίζει κανείς τι μπορεί να έχει συμβεί?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα. Δες αυτές τις οδηγίες. Ίσως σε βοηθήσουν..

----------


## Karny

Βγαλε πόλο μπαταρίας μπας και κάνει ρεσετ..περίεργο..

----------

